# Bigfoots or Dakotas???



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

hi im just woundering what you guys think. i know that you can get about two dozen bigfoots for the price of one dozen dakots. does one work better than the others? help me out here guys

thanks


----------



## Flockshots92 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would say if you are one of the guys that truely believe in a canada goose decoy wiggling side to side an inch is going to kill you more geese then go with Dakota. I on the other hand have hunted over bigfoots for years before switching to GHG and I never one time saw a bird flare from a bigfoot because it was'nt moving. I think Bigfoot is #1 in durability and they have a nice goose look to them and they get my vote. Low maintenance and proven goose killers you can't go wrong with Bigfoot and you can PM me with any questions if you need help.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

BIGFOOT!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm not a fan of motion, but Dakota's do look nice and have great Customer Service. Give both a try and see for your self. Dakota's, Bigfoot's, and Gavery will all kill geese. I don't think it matter what brand you have out there. The only brand of decoy that will kill more geese is DSD's, but I don't think they are nessacary.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

well dakotas look a lot better IMO but sometimes when the birds arent workin right and nothings goin well for ya it is sure fun to run up and kick a bigfoot, there durability is second to none for decoys


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

just spend the extra money on DSDs and you will notice a major difference


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

And I thought I was the only guy that kicked the decoys! :beer:


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

I like Dakota, but that is just me...Both of these decoys arent really meant to bag, so pile em' in the trailer, but both decoy brands will put geese on your tailgate.. :beer:


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Bigfoots get my vote - look great and very durable. I can't justify spending 1K for a dozen DSD's! I'll save the money I didn't spend on DSD's and come to N. Dakota in the fall!

My 2 cents............


----------



## WhitneyWaterfowler (Mar 25, 2011)

I am ALL for dakotas!! they have great detail and are also durable. just not in to the Bigfoot look. they will all bring geese in but if you want quality along with durability i would go with Dakotas


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> but sometimes when the birds arent workin right and nothings goin well for ya it is sure fun to run up and kick a bigfoot, there durability is second to none for decoys


I have gotten 20 yards before on one of my big foot kicks!

Both decoys are great and both will bring in geese. These threads about dakota vs big foot vs ghg.....all come down to little preferences. Like buying a ford or chevy. And we don't need to get into this debate...LOL


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Flocked Dakota's are far from durable I assure you.


----------



## DuckDefiner (Jul 18, 2011)

Dakotas are very nice but bigfoots will still do the same job. if u have extra money laying around go for the Dakotas. But if your like most of us u don't. Like someone said on here it's all about preference. You will be happy either way.


----------



## SNOTS (Feb 27, 2010)

Big Foot

and Ford!


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

we run all dakota fully flocked lessers and have killed every type of goose over them!!! legit!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bottom line 90% of the time they will get the job done equally. Some guys just feel they have to have that extra 10% on their side for those odd days when the birds seem to care..........


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

My vote goes to Bigfoots! We just switched over our whole spread this year from ghg to bigfoot. The durability and how they look was big for us. We dont have to waste time with bags or stakes anymore and they get the job done just as good. Id say save the extra money and buy bigfoots, use the money for gas money, calls, blinds, shells, shotgun, put it towards a hunting trip somewhere, thats what i say you do!!


----------



## BlackHolePatch (Aug 9, 2011)

My buds and I mix Bigfoots and GHG and it makes for a really good looking spread. I would just say get both and mix 'em up!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

feetdropper23 said:


> we run all dakota fully flocked lessers and have killed every type of goose over them!!! legit!


I've killed every type of goose over old Herter's shells. Legit.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Bigfoots have HUGE feet that can be a pain to cover. I love their durability though.

I would go with Dakota Lessers for a few reasons:
1. Cheaper!
2. Take up less size and are still the size of an average goose (lesser deeks are not just for lessers) and may not require a trailer
3. Durability is just as good as bigfoots


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bigfoot.Had the same ones for over 20 years,why change?Just threw them out of the shed in a pile.Will spray em tomorrow to clean off some of last years mud and 4 of us will shoot 32 over em saturday.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

duckp said:


> Bigfoot.Had the same ones for over 20 years,why change?Just threw them out of the shed in a pile.Will spray em tomorrow to clean off some of last years mud and 4 of us will shoot 32 over em saturday.


I would hope so, half the little ones just learned to fly a week ago. I do agree though Bigfoots are a good decoy. Man I hate the summer season.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

ATA,
The solution for you then is ***** about it and don't hunt it.Lotsa guys here claim opposition as well but none of them I know fail to hunt during it.No doubt the 'opener' often means easy,young birds.Thats the purpose.In addition,any 'opener' whether August or September is the same in that respect.
I think the early season is great.Here in SoDak it accomplished a number of its goals(needed reduction in numbers among them)without any adverse impact on the September season 'take'.I really love it cause it allows young girls and boys to hunt often before School starts and that helps insure the future of our sport. :beer:


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

the professor said:


> feetdropper23 said:
> 
> 
> > we run all dakota fully flocked lessers and have killed every type of goose over them!!! legit!
> ...


Yea but are you landing them at your feet or having them try to land on your blind? like we are


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

lets see at your feet or on your blind. that is one in the same since my feet are in my blind. if they are landing on your blind you've let them come in too close to shoot. you may want to just bring a 5 iron! :lol: oke:


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

templey_41 said:


> lets see at your feet or on your blind. that is one in the same since my feet are in my blind. if they are landing on your blind you've let them come in too close to shoot. you may want to just bring a 5 iron! :lol: oke:


oh your one of the sky blaster and pass shooting kind of guys...i get it now! i like them up in my grill so when i blast them the feathers fly and they do back flips! so close i can see their eyes looking for somewhere to land


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

feetdropper23 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > feetdropper23 said:
> ...


Do the same with Realgeese. :rock:


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Realgeese are as good as the best fullbodies and better than the rest. They just flat out work but the nature of man is to spend more and keep trying to improve on perfection. Once you realize that realgeese are all you ever need it will free you up to take a hard look at the rest of your gear.


----------



## gooseslayer34 (Jun 30, 2011)

my bigfoots have killed many geese


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

feetdropper23 said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > lets see at your feet or on your blind. that is one in the same since my feet are in my blind. if they are landing on your blind you've let them come in too close to shoot. you may want to just bring a 5 iron! :lol: oke:
> ...


Holy Smokes didn't think this topic was about a D!CK measuring contest but it seems like Feetdropper23 is try to compensate for what he has got. Just because you put your blinds too far up in the pocket and let the birds get too close for you doesn't mean everyone else is out there skyblasting.

As for the better decoy i would have to say that Bigfoots look like a brick painted like a goose and the honker Dakota look like Quasimodo with their humpback. I personally run Avery's cause i got them on sale and they look good but the paint sucks compared to bigfoot and dakota's. Every decoy no matter what is going to have a flaw somewhere. Its just what you think looks better and will stand up to how you treat your decoys. All of today's decoys on the market will kill geese and there are plenty of pictures/stories out there to prove that.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

feetdropper23 said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > lets see at your feet or on your blind. that is one in the same since my feet are in my blind. if they are landing on your blind you've let them come in too close to shoot. you may want to just bring a 5 iron! :lol: oke:
> ...


My word feet dropper....11 posts and you own the site i see. So you like to blow holes the size of footballs through your birds. Must leave alot of meat to eat once you are done with them? no? probably not? some day when you grow up you may actually respect the sport and the game you are hunting. Until then keeping blowing holes in birds cuz I'm sure you are trying to be just like foiles and see how many holes you can put in a bird before it hits the ground because you saw a guy with 200 bands on his lanyard do it it must be the cool thing to do.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

feetdropper23 said:


> templey_41 said:
> 
> 
> > lets see at your feet or on your blind. that is one in the same since my feet are in my blind. if they are landing on your blind you've let them come in too close to shoot. you may want to just bring a 5 iron! :lol: oke:
> ...


My word feet dropper....11 posts and you own the site i see. So you like to blow holes the size of footballs through your birds. Must leave alot of meat to eat once you are done with them? no? probably not? some day when you grow up you may actually respect the sport and the game you are hunting. Until then keeping blowing holes in birds cuz I'm sure you are trying to be just like foiles and see how many holes you can put in a bird before it hits the ground because you saw a guy with 200 bands on his lanyard do it it must be the cool thing to do.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

duckp said:


> ATA,
> The solution for you then is b#tch about it and don't hunt it.Lotsa guys here claim opposition as well but none of them I know fail to hunt during it.No doubt the 'opener' often means easy,young birds.Thats the purpose.In addition,any 'opener' whether August or September is the same in that respect.
> I think the early season is great.Here in SoDak it accomplished a number of its goals(needed reduction in numbers among them)without any adverse impact on the September season 'take'.I really love it cause it allows young girls and boys to hunt often before School starts and that helps insure the future of our sport. :beer:


I don't hunt it, but how people can blow about shooting geese that learned how to fly 5 days before they land in their decoys is beyond me. You said what I believe and that is let the kids shoot em. On a hole different topic is how they are turning the honker into what the snow geese have been turned into.


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

actually i hate foiles...and im not trying to blow holes in geese...i get them close for the experience and i dont shoot them more than once unless they are still flying so think what you want but im not some jack off hunter! i respect the sport with all the respect it deserves, its where my passion is


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

gooseslayer34 said:


> my bigfoots have killed many geese


I do the killin... My Bigfoots just lure them in........... :rollin:

The challenge isn't in shooting them....it's in seeing how close you can get them.......

" Counting Coup"...


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

dakotashooter2 said:


> gooseslayer34 said:
> 
> 
> > my bigfoots have killed many geese
> ...


Exactly! and the closer you get them the more amazing the experience and "show" is!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

feetdropper23 said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > feetdropper23 said:
> ...


Nope never.

Oh wait, there was this one time in my life where we had a leased field on the edge of Lac Qui Parle with a PERMANENT spread of 144 G & H and Herters shells; we would routinely kick birds up out of the decoys when walking out to the pit for afternoon hunts.

Seriously, a gooses brain is the size of a wad of chewing gum. 99 times out of 100 in the upper midwest birds will decoy to junk spreads just fine as long as they hear natural calling and don't pick out unnatural lumps in the field. a human face or square layout blind will flair geese off long before the brand of decoy will.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Bottom line 90% of the time they will get the job done equally. Some guys just feel they have to have that extra 10% on their side for those odd days when the birds seem to care..........


I agree. I wouldnt pay as much attention to your decoys as I would the field you are hunting. Bigfoot, dakota, avery, hardcore, FA. I really dont think it matters what fullbody decoy you go with although I do think some hold up better than others. My suggestion is go with one that you think looks the best and if your like most waterfowlers your probably going to change brands at least once before your satisfied!  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

How bout those new Zink dekes?


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Avian x? The body style and paint is amazing...freddie really did his homework! its going to be interesting to see how the flocking and paint holds up tho! and i like the real motion bungee that is adjustable! the only thing that i dont like is the feeder head position but other than that great decoy!!!


----------



## cforthunder (Aug 3, 2011)

feetdropper23 said:


> Avian x? The body style and paint is amazing...freddie really did his homework! its going to be interesting to see how the flocking and paint holds up tho! and i like the real motion bungee that is adjustable! the only thing that i dont like is the feeder head position but other than that great decoy!!!


paint is birdvision and yeah, it hold up great. great decoys overall


----------

